# Wohlwill process



## geoffromoz (Dec 2, 2009)

G’Day to all, I have some 9k, 14k, gold and plated jewellery that I want to use the ‘Wohlwill’ process on to extract the gold. I watched a video by Steve I think showing a small bath of AR with a lead anode and a multi pronged cathode being used to strip the gold plate from computer parts. Can I use this method by replacing the lead cathode with a small 24k cathode (24k ring) . I found Nitric acid 70% easy to get only 3 phone calls to find a supplier close to me, bought 2.5 litres for $33.00 aussy $30.50US. A well known German chemical supplier wanted $110.00US delivered for the same quantity, it pays to shop around. Last weekend I did a small experiment with a Pentium 3 CPU. I mixed up 25mls of Nitric acid 70% with 75mls of Hydrochloric acid in a jar and sat the CPU in it within a short period of time all the pins were completely dissolved and the liquid was pale yellow. At the same time I placed a few gold plated items ear rings chains lapel pins in another bath , some of these completely dissolve some left the frame of the original item either nickel or zinc I would think. This liquid turned a dark yellow black colour. Can I do anything with these liquids?. Would appreciate any help you good folks can offer.

Geoffromoz.


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 3, 2009)

You would be best served to use inquartation and chemical parting of the gold. While you may experience some degree of success using a Wohwill cell, they are intended to be used to purify high quality gold, not for parting alloys. If you attempt to run such materials, you're likely to encounter problems that would be greater than simply parting as I recommended. 

By careful work, you can accomplish industry standard quality (9995) with acids. That, of course, dictates that you follow established guidelines and proper procedures. Should you desire to improve the quality of gold from this process, that, then, would be the desirable application of the Wohwill cell. 

Do yourself a favor and read Hoke's book on refining. She covers the use of electrolytic parting and explains (hopefully to your satisfaction) why you should lose the idea. 

Harold


----------



## geoffromoz (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for the reply and advice Harold. I have a copy of Hoke's book so I will read it and gather the chemicals required.
Geoffromoz


----------

